

Show HN: Lone Tech Lover in NYC, Free Pass to Maker Faire If You Go with Him - danielhitome
https://www.purpella.com/events/detail/53253

======
danielhitome
My startup which aims to help people discover unique and meaningful events,
and most importantly, to find a group of people with similar interests to go
with!

